# Best steroids for cutting/ripped abs



## SoonAJunkie

Hi all
I don't know about steroids.Can somebody recommend me steroids for fat burning and easier cutting. I need to get abs in a short time... Right now I don't really have fat,It is just hiding my abs..and just need to burn it


----------



## Genetic Freak

SoonAJunkie said:


> Hi all
> I don't know about steroids.Can somebody recommend me steroids for fat burning and easier cutting. I need to get abs in a short time... Right now I don't really have fat,It is just hiding my abs..and just need to burn it



Diet and cardio... do propper abs work..!!


----------



## SoonAJunkie

Genetic Freak said:


> Diet and cardio... do propper abs work..!!


Yes, sure I'll do that but what about some..."external help"


----------



## Genetic Freak

SoonAJunkie said:


> Yes, sure I'll do that but what about some..."external help"



You've already stated you know nothing about AAS, yet you want to jump on compounds that will shut down your HPTA, spike DHT and Estrogen, without any knowledge of what you are doing... You have done no research at all but you want me to spoon feed you information.... 
Look above in the thread titled "your first cycle"..... 

If all you want are defined abs, then do some ab work and get your diet in check...


----------



## smson_420

There is no steroid that helps you cut. The most that they do is harden you up, which helps show definition.


----------



## [S]alvatore

SoonAJunkie said:


> Hi all
> I don't know about steroids.Can somebody recommend me steroids for fat burning and easier cutting. I need to get abs in a short time... Right now I don't really have fat,It is just hiding my abs..and just need to burn it



*So you don't really have fat, yet fat is hiding your abs? Can you clarify what you mean? *

If that is you in your avatar picture, then I can assure you that you cannot see your abs because they are extremely underdeveloped. 






Both males are at 10% bodyfat, can you see the difference?
*
Post your current stats: Height, bodyweight, bodyfat percentage if you know it (A picture of yourself would help greatly as well).*

Also post your age, current training program, years spent training, and current diet in a format like this:

7am
4 eggs
100g oats
Banana

10am
200g tuna
200g rice

etc.

Also, why do you need visible abdominals in such a short period of time? To impress a girl?

*The connotations that I'm getting aren't good judging by your username.*


----------



## SoonAJunkie

Don't judge me by my username I wish I could change it man.
I'm 18 yo
1,82m I use the metric system
59kg 
I wasn't really a workout guy..i went to the gym for like 2 months but my abs started to form really quickly,and I have a bulky back, it's like I was working out.I'm thin but my belly got some fat which doesn't allow my abs to be visible. 
Can you suggest me a diet then 
Sorry that this isn't a steroid discussion 
The reason that I want ripped abs is because I don't wanna impress a girl, but girls generally 
And my main reason is because my body is the only thing I am not comfortable with and want to fix that
Also I want to do healthy life because for the past year ive been using drugs heavily and smoking and eating gyros etc hah


----------



## Yeetbeat

You need to build a frame first bro, 182cm and 60kg is thinner than my ex, whom I broke up with partly coz she was too skinny lol.

Eat food


----------



## Cdilly93

SoonAJunkie said:


> Don't judge me by my username I wish I could change it man.
> I'm 18 yo
> 1,82m I use the metric system
> 59kg
> I wasn't really a workout guy..i went to the gym for like 2 months but my abs started to form really quickly,and I have a bulky back, it's like I was working out.I'm thin but my belly got some fat which doesn't allow my abs to be visible.
> Can you suggest me a diet then
> Sorry that this isn't a steroid discussion
> The reason that I want ripped abs is because I don't wanna impress a girl, but girls generally
> And my main reason is because my body is the only thing I am not comfortable with and want to fix that
> Also I want to do healthy life because for the past year ive been using drugs heavily and smoking and eating gyros etc hah



dude, just go to the gym 4-5 days out of the week, lift some heavy ass shit, make sure to do the compound lifts. and the abs will most likely come sooner than you'd think if you're not pigging out.


----------



## SoonAJunkie

What should I eat?
It's very important for me
I don't want to become bulky, I just wanna be thin with abs


----------



## DOB

doesnt matter what you eat....    I can cut on bacon cheeseburgers and bulk on boiled lentils/beans                just make sure you are in caloric deficit

remember 1g protein = 4 calories..... 1g carb = 4 calories .....1g fat = 9 calories


----------



## Serotonin101

And 1g ethyl alcohol for you drinkers is 7cals


----------



## nolys

smson_420 said:


> There is no steroid that helps you cut. The most that they do is harden you up, which helps show definition.



Tren.


----------



## Serotonin101

In reality all steroids help with cutting as they help you keep muscle while in a major deficit and some have decent nutrient partitioning (getting hot flashes from carbs is one sign of it)


----------



## CFC

The proposition that a steriod is going to achieve "thin with abs" is erroneous. I can't even begin to understand why you'd want to use steroids if you want to be thin. Just go down to the pool and do a few hundred laps a week.


----------



## Yeetbeat

I've had a nasty flu this last week. It's been significantly more effective at providing "ripped abs" than any steroid on the market.


----------



## DETROIT*edm*JUNKIE

caloric deficit and clenbuterol


----------



## benzoman12345

Anavar showed me my abs for the 1st time in years,

gotta get real Var tho

Can't wait to start Tren on Monday or Tuesday with VAR, Test & Deca


----------



## -Guido-

There is no such thing a as a best steroid for abdominals. Training and diet = abdominals.

Every steroid you can cut on, every steroid you can bulk on. Results are dependent on your diet and training.


----------



## benzoman12345

The term "Abs are made in the kitchen" really is so true

suppose it goes for any muscle group but especially those like myself seeking the ripped physique


----------



## neversickanymore

SoonAJunkie said:


> Don't judge me by my username I wish I could change it man.



I so glad you didn't get caught up in that shit soonA

With some of those initial posts you made I thought you were going on that awful ride.. way to pull the rip cord on that plan.. Nice work!!


----------



## Devlynn101

Genetic Freak said:


> You've already stated you know nothing about AAS, yet you want to jump on compounds that will shut down your HPTA, spike DHT and Estrogen, without any knowledge of what you are doing... You have done no research at all but you want me to spoon feed you information....
> Look above in the thread titled "your first cycle".....
> 
> If all you want are defined abs, then do some ab work and get your diet in check...


I mean if you think about it this is a form of researching some people haven't used any additatives and are all natural but are interested in additives but who do you ask...


----------



## nolys

-Guido- said:


> There is no such thing a as a best steroid for abdominals. Training and diet = abdominals.
> 
> Every steroid you can cut on, every steroid you can bulk on. Results are dependent on your diet and training.



Whilst this is true your going to have better results on tren and anavar than deca and anadrol


----------



## Serotonin101

^I beg to differ with deca. Same with anadrol as some people say it destroys their appetite. And deca woukd keep oneself full to not deal with the mind fuck of being flat. Tren might yield a better look due to water and glycogen manipulation but ultimately the end result would be the same.


----------



## Boston4life

Quick question I've only done tren a cycles in the part getting sick of the every day pinning so I'm about to start tren e have any of you ran tren a for the first 3 weeks with the tren e so basically You can start getting results while waiting for the enabthante to kick in


----------



## Serotonin101

Boston4life said:


> Quick question I've only done tren a cycles in the part getting sick of the every day pinning so I'm about to start tren e have any of you ran tren a for the first 3 weeks with the tren e so basically You can start getting results while waiting for the enabthante to kick in


Yep it works nicely. Shouldn't have any issues. Honestly I notice good tren e within the first week. So I think you'd be fine at running the ace for first two weeks and save on the pinning.


----------



## Boston4life

Serotonin101 said:


> Yep it works nicely. Shouldn't have any issues. Honestly I notice good tren e within the first week. So I think you'd be fine at running the ace for first two weeks and save on the pinning.


Ok thanks for the help


----------



## BoringButBig

SoonAJunkie said:


> Don't judge me by my username I wish I could change it man.
> I'm 18 yo
> 1,82m I use the metric system
> 59kg
> I wasn't really a workout guy..i went to the gym for like 2 months but my abs started to form really quickly,and I have a bulky back, it's like I was working out.I'm thin but my belly got some fat which doesn't allow my abs to be visible.
> Can you suggest me a diet then
> Sorry that this isn't a steroid discussion
> The reason that I want ripped abs is because I don't wanna impress a girl, but girls generally
> And my main reason is because my body is the only thing I am not comfortable with and want to fix that
> Also I want to do healthy life because for the past year ive been using drugs heavily and smoking and eating gyros etc hah





[SIZE=+2]NUTRITION[/SIZE]​
This is the largest factor in your success, learn the basics to get started and then move into more advanced if needed.

[SIZE=+2]BASICS[/SIZE]


Spoiler



Calculate calorie needs: First get your BMR (Basal Metabolic Rate), then multiply by an activity factor to get your TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure).

BMR= 370 + (21.6 x LBM (Lean Body Mass), Where LBM = [Total Weight (KG) x (100 - Body Fat %)] /100

Next take that number and use an activity factor to get TDEE (more active, use a higher number and lower number for less active) but remember this accounts for all activity and not just exercise (busy job/active life, choose a higher value)-
1.2- Sedentary (desk job and little exercise/activity)
1.3-1.4- Lightly Active Light daily activity, light exercise 1-3 times per week)
1.5-1.6- Moderately Active (Moderately active, moderate exercise 3-5 times per week)
1.7-1.8- Very Active (Physically demanding lifestyle, hard exercise 5-7 times per week)
1.9-2.2- Extremely Active (Endurance athlete, very hard physical job)

Now that you have the TDEE, get your macro-nutrient needs (fat, protein, and carb needs). Fat has 9 calories per gram, and protein/carbs have 4 calories per gram, alcohol is 7 calories per gram count it as a carb when fitting it into your macros).

Protein- .8 grams per pound
Fat- .4 grams per pound

Meet those MINIMUMS and then fill out remaining calories as you want with carbs, or more protein and fat, or any combination. Remember to track properly too, use a food scale (measuring cups can be very inaccurate due to density); track everything, each little bit adds up (sauces can be quite calorie dense).

Next decide your goal and eat at a 10-20% caloric deficit or surplus, deficit to lose weight and surplus to gain. For gaining go for ~.5-1 pound per week and when losing aim for 1-2 pounds per week. Reach your macro needs with mostly whole foods and a wide variety to ensure enough vitamins and mineral, but remember to practice common sense and moderation- enjoy life.



[SIZE=+2]Sources and More Information[/SIZE]


Spoiler



Nutrition-
Calculating Calories
Pre, During, and Postworkout Nutrition
How To Ask For Diet Critique
Discretionary Calorie Allowance
Macro/Micro Nutrients Explained
Why 'Clean Eating' Is a Myth
Clean Eating Myth 2
Insulin and Fat Loss
Insulin and Fat Loss 2

Protein-
Protein Needs
Protein Needs 2
Protein Timing

Fat-
Fat Needs
Fat and Testosterone

Meal Timing-
Meal Timing 1
Meal Timing 2

Micro-Nutrient Guide-
Micro-Nutrient Guide



[SIZE=+2]TRAINING[/SIZE]​Start with a solid beginner routine, these are designed to get the most for you; they are designed by professionals and use progressive overload. Read through them and pick the one you like most, follow it as it is written.

Why You Should Not Make Your Own Routine
How To Perform Basic Lifts

[SIZE=+2]Routines[/SIZE]
Starting Strength
BabyLover's Starting Strength
AllPro's Beginner Routine
StrongLifts 5x5
IceCream Fitness 5x5
Fierce 5
Coolcicada's Push Pull Legs

Calisthenics routines


Spoiler



Push Day:
- Pushups: 5x15
- Chest Dips: 4x12
- Triceps Extensions: 3x20
- Bench Dips: 3x15
- HSPU: 5x5
- Hindu Pushups: 3x12

Pull Day:
- Pull-ups: 5x8
- Inverted Rows: 3x12
- Back bridges: 4x10
- One-arm Assisted Chin-ups: 4x5
- One-arm Inverted Rows: 3x8
- Chins Isometric Holds: 3xFailure

Legs Day:
- Suqats: 5x20
- Jumping Squats: 4x15
- Lunges: 3x30
- Sprints: 4x20sec
- Box Jumps: 3x10
- Hanging Leg Raises: 3xfailure

Or-

Upper Day:
- Pullups: 5x6
- One-arm Inverted Rows: 3x8
- Inverted Rows: 3x18
- Back bridges: 4x10
- Pushups: 4x12
- Dips: 3x15
- HSPU: 3x5
- Decline Crunches: 4x12
- Russian Decline Twist: 3x12

Lower Day:
- Jumping Squats: 8x12
- Pistol Squats: 4x10
- Step Ups: 3x10
- GHR: 3x12
- Sprints: 5x15sec
- Calf Raises: 10x10 "Burnout".
- Hanging Leg Raises: 4x12
- Planks: 3x1min



[SIZE=+2]SUPPLEMENTS[/SIZE]​
Remember one thing, supplements are only that; they supplement something and are never meant to be replacements. A multivitamin will not replace fruits and vegetables, a fat burner will not replace a caloric deficit, and a meal replacement is not meant to be your only source of calories.

This is a brief run down of the 'basics', for further breakdowns of specific ingredients (like Yohimbe, Forskolin, Glycerol, ect) more research on your part would be needed.

Protein


Spoiler



Protein supplements are mostly derived from either Milk, Animal, Egg, or Plant sources. They are a powdered food item, made to be convenient to take. Their main purpose is to help you reach your minimum daily needs for protein if you cannot do so with whole foods, outside of that they provide no special benefit to muscle growth and are by no means 'required'.

Types
Whey- The most common, derived from milk and comes in either a concentrate or isolate. It is the cheapest and has a very high bio-availability, good stuff all around. Concentrate is the most common you will see since it requires less processing than an isolate. It is great and just fine for the majority of people. Isolates are another variety, they tend to have a few less carbs and fat, but cost more. They are best for people who have lactose issues.

Animal- Meat based protein, most come from the hooves and other parts that are not used in food; mostly collagen sources. These are usually not the best for bio-availability and are costly compared to a whey protein. They have the benefit of not being an issue to the lactose intolerant, but most prefer other sources for their protein needs.

Egg- From eggs, most are egg white powders. Again these cost more but have good bio-availability and do not aggravate lactose.

Plant- Best for the vegetarian/vegan, and those with very severe lactose intolerance (who still get issues even from isolate). These are sources from pea, soy, hemp, rice, and other plants. They often have multiple sources to form a complete protein source. Most cost more because of the processing involved.



Multi-Vitamins


Spoiler



Multi-Vitamins are a good way to cover any gaps your nutrition may leave, they are not meant to (and never will be) a replacement for a wide variety of whole foods. Think of them as the spackle of the supplement world, great for covering imperfections, but you would not try and build a house from it.



Fish Oil


Spoiler



Fish Oil is a good supplement for most, mainly because many do not eat enough fish to reach the minimum recommendation for EPA/DHA. For the most part you do not need to over complicate this one, just find a cheap and reliable brand and go for a dosage that covers your daily needs. These recommendations are 3 grams of EPA/DHA per day.



Creatine


Spoiler



Creatine Monohydrate is the cheapest form of creatine and the most proven/studied. 3-5 grams a day, taken at any time with any liquid is all it takes and you do not need to load or cycle nor do you need to take it with sugar. Many types of creatine exist but just go with a plain mono- do not expect miracles though, creatine will barely have any noticeable effect, it may give you an extra rep or 2 but that is about it.

Bloating with creatine is actually very minimal, if it occurs at all, and usually only happens to those who load it (which is not needed). Creatine works by saturation, pulling water into the muscles and providing more endurance.



BCAAs


Spoiler



BCAAs (Branch Chain Amino Acids) are said to prevent muscle breakdown and aid in recovery- this is true but you know what already has BCAAs in it? Food, any source of protein has and is comprised of branch chain amino acids. Assuming you reach protein sufficiency in your day a BCAA supplement would do nothing to aid you. BCAA supplements may be beneficial if you take pre/intra workout only if you train in a fasted state, or taken between meals if you go 4-6 hours without food. If you do not fit either of those categories they are not needed at all, save the money.



Fat Burners


Spoiler



Fat Burners primarily do 2 things, suppress appetite and provide energy and focus. They cannot and will not replace a calorie deficit or a proper nutrition plan. Some have other additions, such as Forskolin or Yohimbe which may aid in actual fat loss though, but again the end success of weight/fat loss is proper diet. Work on getting that in order and then, if needed, you may want to look into a fat burner for the final push you need.



Pre-Workouts


Spoiler



These are designed to provide energy, focus, pump, and endurance; they do so most often with caffeine and other ingredients though there are also non-stimm pre-workouts for those who do not want the caffeine rush. These can aid you if the extra energy is needed but they are not required; if you are fine without them than you can just save your money.



Meal Replacements/Mass Gainer


Spoiler



These are often little more than a protein supplement with a lot of cheap carbs added in to jack up the calories. Really, just eat more; make a homemade gainer from whole foods: Whole Milk, Oats, Honey, Ice Cream, Whey, Peanut Butter, Fruit; all can be blended up to make a far more nutritious and cheaper gainer than anything you could buy in a tub.



CLA


Spoiler



CLA is useless, really... Unless you are obese and even then the effects are minimal at best.



Glutamine


Spoiler



Glutamine is pretty much useless, save your money.


----------



## nolys

Serotonin101 said:


> ^I beg to differ with deca. Same with anadrol as some people say it destroys their appetite. And deca woukd keep oneself full to not deal with the mind fuck of being flat. Tren might yield a better look due to water and glycogen manipulation but ultimately the end result would be the same.



I can't take anadrol primarily for this reason I was using 100mg for about 2 weeks and couldn't eat fuck all and was endlessly on the toilet... Was useless for me anyway


----------



## 3rnald0

To get ripped abs, your goal should be to burn fat (and get under 10% body fat, ideally 7-8% or lower) and build muscle. Because as that 10% vs 10% body fat image shows, you need to build your abdominal muscles in order for them to be visible. So doing sit ups and other core exercises 3-4x a week would be a good start. Testosterone has both fat burning and muscle building attributes thus would be a good steroid to help you achieve your goal physique.


----------

